# Rizin Full Lineup



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Originally found here...

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/12/20/10627068/mma-news-rizin-ff-flirted-with-fedor-emelianenko-vs-randy-couture-jaideep-singh

*Dec. 29 show*

*Grand Prix Round 1*
Mohammad Lawal vs. Brett McDermott
Bruno Cappelozza vs. Teodoras Aukstuolis
Satoshi Ishii vs. Jiri Prochazka 
Goran Reljic vs. Vadim Nemkov 
Valentin Moldavsky vs. Yuta Uchida (Reserve fight)

*Single Matches:*
Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Shinya Aoki
A.J. Mathhews vs. Anatoly Tokov
James Thompson vs. Tsuyoshi Kosaka
Hiroyuki Takaya vs. DJ Taiki

*Mixed Rules*
Kirill Sidelnikov vs. Carlos Toyota
Kazuyuki Miyata vs. Hinata Watanabe
Yuki Motoya vs. Felipe Efrain

*K-1 Rules*
Akiyo Nishiura vs. Hiroya Kawabe


*Dec. 31 show*

Fedor Emelianenko vs. 
Grand Prix Tournament Final
Brennan Ward vs. Ken Hasegawa
Tournament Semi-final x 2

*K-1 Rules*
Yang Ming vs. Takeru
Kaido Höövelson vs. Jerome Le Banner

*Shoot Boxing Rules*
Bob Sapp vs. Akebono
Kron Gracie vs Asen Yamamoto
Gabi Garcia vs. Lei'd Tapa
RENA vs. Jleana Valentino
Yuichiro Nagashima vs. Andy Souwer


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Most of these weren't on Sherdog so I was wondering if they got removed. So many stupid fights that I love haha.

I'm REALLY interested to see 500lbs girl from the shadows of TUF Brazil Season 2 Vs Lei'D Tapa from TNA. Btw why don't you have Jaideep Singh posted? That's official now is it not?


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Brett McDermott vs Mo Lawal? SERIOUS?

FFS, McDermott is getting taken down and subbed within 3 minutes bet your ******* life on it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This is basically who they could get for King Mo.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

It made me sad to see the great Sakuraba manhandled by a munchkin.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

So the 29th card was on 5am on the 29th in the UK, so it'd be fair to assume the 31st card will be on 5am on the 31st in the UK yeah?

I want to watch the next card but if it's on at like 5am of New Years Day I'll have KOed after a night of drinking by then.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

There is only one fight that makes sense for Sakuraba now. 
*THE SUPER MEGA ULTRA REMATCH vs KEN SHAMROCK*. Make it happen R1Z1N :thumb02:

@ClydebankBlitz wouldn't that be 5am New Years eve? plenty of time for kids to get a nap before the fun.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well for all we know Bellator may try to make it happen as a co-promotion. They do want to host an event in Japan sometime this year so yeah. But then again it maybe better for Sakuraba to seriously call it considering he just got whopped by a lightweight and he walks around middleweight.


----------



## Silva 1 (Nov 17, 2008)

Just watched the weigh ins.. Fedor looks great.. Im afraid that Sihgn is in for a long or short night how ever you want to look it..

Gabi Garcia is scary as shit by the way..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Gabi Garcia was a beast before she lost all that weight during The Ultimate Fighter Brazil 3. She's definitely still a beast and I'm wondering how good she will be in the overall game. Tomorrow should be interesting.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

For the record, Lei'D Tapa is considered a big girl in pro wrestling. This would be her next to your normal sized female wrestler.










Now think of how much of a child she looked next to Gabi. Wow.

Anyways, wish I could watch this but it starts in an hour and a half and I'm fking bollocked so I need sleep.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I wonder if they'll show it on the "Breakfast With Fedor" broadcast tomorrow. I'm also interested in watching the Akebono versus Bob Sapp fight. Freak show as it maybe call it sentimentality from old times.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice one. Thought I'd have missed everything here but after couple hours of sleep I woke up at half 8 and we're only in the Yang Ming / Takeru fight. Wouldn't have minded seeing Ward and King Mo fight but at the same time I still have Tapa / Garcia, Akebono / Sapp, Kron Gracie, King Mo Finale Fight and Fedor so plenty of fun stuff still to go.

Here's a link if anyone wants to join in.
http://tivix.net/16-rossiya-2.html


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Disappointed in Tapa / Garcia. Tapa looked in good shape and had that right hand going right away, rocking Garcia pretty bad. The big monster's power seemed a bit too much though and a weird out of nowhere backfist dropped Tapa. Garcia's striking might have power but technique wise she's fairly abysmal.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Lmao Rizin interviewing Stitch on air. Bunch of dicks :laugh:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Nick Diaz's 5 year ban doesn't look too bad anymore. It's certainly shorter than the amount of time it's taken to sort out Akebono's cut.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

*Oh the f*cking humanity!!!!!*


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

So I don't get this card. Aoki fights an old man Sakuraba and just batters him with ground and pound instead of looking for a fancy sub.

Instead of looking for a highlight reel KO over a kickboxer, Fedor just takes it down and wins with basic GnP.

Did no one tell these guys that they don't have real opponents? NO ONE in the entire planet is impressed by either of these wins, why did they go out just to get a W rather than try and show off or do something big? Makes no sense to me.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> So I don't get this card. Aoki fights an old man Sakuraba and just batters him with ground and pound instead of looking for a fancy sub.
> 
> Instead of looking for a highlight reel KO over a kickboxer, Fedor just takes it down and wins with basic GnP.
> 
> Did no one tell these guys that they don't have real opponents? NO ONE in the entire planet is impressed by either of these wins, why did they go out just to get a W rather than try and show off or do something big? Makes no sense to me.


Fedor has already fought? I thought this would be on today at some point, can see any streams though


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Got to love how the Japanese put on an MMA event though...


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Watching the Gabby Garcia fight reminded me of watching an early Bob Sapp in Pride. A large bloated up monster flailing about with her arms, getting rocked, & just getting lucky when her fist made contact with her opponents head.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

TheAuger said:


> Watching the Gabby Garcia fight reminded me of watching an early Bob Sapp in Pride. A large bloated up monster flailing about with her arms, getting rocked, & just getting lucky when her fist made contact with her opponents head.


I just watched the Fedor fight. I had the same feelings. Fedor shouldn't even be training with a guy like that, what a complete sham. Hard to fathom such a great accepting to get in the ring with such a can.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

If Fedor kept it standing, it could have been alright. The fact that he just went for the win is what pissed me off.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Is he fighting again tonight?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

TheAuger said:


> Watching the Gabby Garcia fight reminded me of watching an early Bob Sapp in Pride. A large bloated up monster flailing about with her arms, getting rocked, & just getting lucky when her fist made contact with her opponents head.


It was some of the worst striking i have seen in a pro fight, she looked like she was swatting bees, The celebrations at the end felt like parody, like she had just won some epic battle.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> Is he fighting again tonight?


Who, Fedor? Nah it was just one fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Everyone needs to remember when it comes to this match that its' Japan. They like a certain type of match which is the freak show match. Japanese put value on that but to give them credit they put together the Grand Prix.


----------

